# About time! Romantic comedy operetta, in English. In Seattle!



## Monica Gellar (3 mo ago)

*About time! Romantic comedy operetta, in English. In Seattle!*








One of my friends mentioned, quite accurately, there have not been any fun operettas written in the U.S. in over 100 years. We have had some Grand Opera on serious subjects. We have had Broadway musicals... but not really much in the way of comic opera.

SO this new work by Charles Roland Berry is something original. Looks like the premiere will be conducted by Constantine Orbelian, Music Director of New York City Opera!

Keep your eyes and ears open for the future of this piece! There is also a website with some of the other songs. (google: 21st century romance operetta)

21st Century Romance, an operetta


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

*Romantic comedy operetta, in English. In Seattle!*

I feel sorry for the rest of the world, should we do without.? 🙁


----------



## BBSVK (10 mo ago)

Rogerx said:


> *Romantic comedy operetta, in English. In Seattle!*
> 
> I feel sorry for the rest of the world, should we do without.? 🙁


??? What are you trying to say ?


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

BBSVK said:


> ??? What are you trying to say ?


I reacted to a very firm statement, I want opera's sung in Dutch, ( not even subtitles) never going to happen. .
We can't always have what we want.


----------



## BBSVK (10 mo ago)

Rogerx said:


> I reacted to a very firm statement, I want opera's sung in Dutch, ( not even subtitles) never going to happen. .
> We can't always have what we want.


Have you by chance seen this translated Bartered Bride ?









Smetana’s Bruid te koop gebracht als hedendaagse Rite of Spring


Tekst: Peter Franken De Tsjechische componist Smetana (1824-1884) schreef naast muziek voor orkest, waarvan ‘Má Vlast’ de meeste bekendheid geniet, een achttal opera’s. De eerste versie van zijn Pr…




basiaconfuoco.com


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

BBSVK said:


> Have you by chance seen this translated Bartered Bride ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No I haven seen it, looks good, I do remember however seeing a Lucia in Belgium ( Antwerp) Long way back.)


----------



## BBSVK (10 mo ago)

Monica Gellar said:


> One of my friends mentioned, quite accurately, there have not been any fun operettas written in the U.S. in over 100 years. We have had some Grand Opera on serious subjects. We have had Broadway musicals... but not really much in the way of comic opera.


I just have a parallel thread, that contemporary opera buffa seems to be rare. But I don't know much of the modern works.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

BBSVK said:


> I just have a parallel thread, that contemporary opera buffa seems to be rare. But I don't know much of the modern works.


Look at member schigolch, he's very interested n contemporary opera, .


----------



## BBSVK (10 mo ago)

Rogerx said:


> Look at member schigolch, he's very interested n contemporary opera, .


I know, but that thread is awfuly long. I see mostly tragedies.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

BBSVK said:


> I know, but that thread is awfuly long. I see mostly tragedies.


Just ask the question in that topic or send him a private message.


----------



## BBSVK (10 mo ago)

Rogerx said:


> Just ask the question in that topic or send him a private message.


Maybe. I'll wait a little first.


----------

